# using halti with a muzzle???



## pixiebee (4 May 2010)

My lab walks ok on a halti but is unpredictable with other dogs. I cant use a basket type muzzle with a halti but is it possible to use a canny collar with a muzzle??


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 May 2010)

Not sure, it would be a lot of bumph on the dog's face and may lead to the dog becoming head shy, uncomfy and might cause rubbing?
Is the dog pulling through the head collar to get to other dogs?

Did you try any of those tips about getting the dog to focus on you? Have you been to a good training/socialisation class?
My fella is not great with all other dogs but it took a lot of work and we are getting there now, no more lunging and he has never had a headcollar or a muzzle near him - I did use a pinch but I don't like the idea of restricting his face, as dogs do use facial signals to communicate and a dog that feels restricted might get more defensive.

Sorry, random jottings!!!


----------



## blackcob (4 May 2010)

If you pull directly up on the lead (up, not back) when using a halti it should have the effect of shutting the mouth anyway? It will also force the dog to break eye contact, allowing a split second in which you can offer an alternative distraction. 

I've been walking a delinquent, dog-aggressive JRT in one of these all week and have found this method quite effective without having to use a muzzle as well, though if I can ever persuade his owner to have his balls off and take him to classes (family... ) I'd muzzle him for those.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 May 2010)

blackcob said:



			If you pull directly up on the lead (up, not back) when using a halti
		
Click to expand...

Or any other collar-lead combo - backwards and you go nowhere. Apart from to the chiro, as I can testify.....


----------



## pixiebee (4 May 2010)

he is going to dog classes hence the muzzle idea as I dont feel that a halti is sufficient to stop him biting as he has gone for a few dogs already and is a very big strong dog. he was rescued so we dont know hi8s history.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (4 May 2010)

With one of mine, who was particularly unruly when younger, I used to walk her in a halti with one lead and a normal collar and lead together.  Just didn't trust the halti on its own and knew that if she did go apoleptic at another dog, there was no way she could get out of her collar. She now walks fine with just a fishtail and lead.


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 May 2010)

No worries Pixiebee, well done for doing the right thing by him - BS's idea is a good one, maybe a slip lead as your back-up?


----------



## slimjim (4 May 2010)

I use a halti link that goes from the halti and attaches to the normal collar or harness in case the halti comes off.  The link is now knotted to make it shorter as it was too long and could have got a leg over it.  I've never used (or needed to use!) a halti before but they are great.  I didn't realise about pulling the lead straight up to close the mouth - useful advice if needed, thanks.


----------



## JoG (5 May 2010)

You can make a halti with a slip lead - then you could make a bigger nose bit to fit over the muzzle?


----------



## NOISYGIRL (10 May 2010)

We used the gentle leader on our springer, only used it a few times, was really good, she doesn't need it anymore


----------

